# 01 infiniti i30 rear speaker problem



## jbmcgee (Jan 6, 2010)

HI, the rear bose factory-installed speaker in my 2001 infiniti i30 continue to cut in and out. I've tried messing with the wiring from the amp to speaker and can't figure out what the problem is. Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It could be internal. Either in the headunit or in the amps.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Alternatively, the speakers could be on their way out?

Have you got other speakers you could wire up to test where the problem is coming from?


----------



## jbmcgee (Jan 6, 2010)

unfortunately, no, I don't have any other speakers. It seems to cut out for no reason (it's not like it happens when I hit a bump or something). Thanks for the replies, I may just have to take it somewhere to get checked out.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Does it make a popping noise at all when they cut out?


----------

